# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Hyphessobrycon amapaensis

## mickthefish

i bought 6 fish today under this name, has anyone got any pix of them for me to compare with my fish,
i will post some pix of them when they settle down, but at the moment they are a bit nervous, so choy or benny you must have some shots of them.
thanks in advance , mick

----------


## hwchoy

hey Mick, do post the pix. I will go check G&#233;ry later see if he has any good pix.

----------


## benny

Nope! Not me. I don't have a picture reference of this species. Sorry!

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

REd gold black line in mid body and a red dash on top of eye??

----------


## mickthefish

your right ranmasatone, heres the pic you kindly ordered me to do choy haha,and benny i'm surprized at you the amount of shots youve got,
anyway heres the pix of a pair of them.

----------


## hwchoy

havent' seen this fish around I think.

----------


## benny

Nope. Haven't see it either......RARE FISH!! RARE FISH!!!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Nope. Haven't see it either......RARE FISH!! RARE FISH!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Kill! Kill! ah but mick is in the UK. can't go raid his fishroom  :Sad:

----------


## mickthefish

right thats my next breeding project sorted, i picked up a few unusual fish yesterday, it emptied my pockets for me, can't resist haha

----------


## Justikanz

Wow... Definitely better looking than the Black Neons and the Glowlights!  :Razz:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Nope. Haven't see it either......RARE FISH!! RARE FISH!!!
> 
> Cheers,


Nope not really rare.. :Smile:  just dont see it often in Singapore...

Anyway Mick.. i think they are now classified under hyphessobrycon ..
Your fish shop might have got it mixed up... i was confused for like 2 mins when you posted..but these are the only H. amapaensis i know.

----------


## mickthefish

ive got a norm-size book that i refered to but its 2 years old, has the change been a recent one?, if so thanks for the info i'll refer it back to our judges.
thanks, mick

----------


## hwchoy

yah you can see it under fishbase _Hyphessobrycon amapaensis_ with a pix by Peter and Martin Hoffman.

----------


## mickthefish

looks like mine have got a bit of growing to do, ive found out mine are F1 youngsters, i know whos bred them so i know they will be alright.
cheers mick

----------


## mickthefish

had a look on fishbase, they were never under hemigrammus were they?
mick

----------


## ranmasatome

Nope... not that i know.. i've alaways known hem to be what they were.. but i just presumed they might have been.. oops??.. :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

no, the authors name are not parenthesised so the genus was never changed.

----------


## michael lai

> had a look on fishbase, they were never under hemigrammus were they?
> mick


Hmm...I thought Hemigrammus were use for congo and one of its cousin only??

----------


## hwchoy

congos are from Africa so they were never _Hemigrammus_.

----------


## mickthefish

heres an update , have spawned them on the first try, had no problems which makes me think they are easy spawners, another thing the eggs are not light-sensitive, and a 99% hatch rate, look forward to seeing them develope, will take some pics when they are big enough.
cheers

----------


## ranmasatome

thats really neat to hear mick.. :Smile:  will be awesome when you can include some pics of the little buggers.. :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

I also awaiting pictures of the babies  :Razz:

----------


## mickthefish

they are still in the camera, at the moment they are about 3-4 mm long, so i'm trying to get the best shot of them.
cheers, mick

----------


## mickthefish

well here is a shot of one of the fry, only a few days after it had absorbed the yolk sack, i think you can see what they are feeding on in this shot, to those who don't know it's called paramecium, not much of a fish to look at .
cheers, mick

----------


## ranmasatome

well i still think its a very ncie shot.. :Smile:  thanks mick.. :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

Nice. Did you specially culture the paramecium for the fries?

----------


## mickthefish

ive always got paramecium on the go since it came in a sort of kit form in 2000, it's a lot easier than how we used to culture it, all we need to feed it now is gram flour and it's ready for feeding in less than a week.
mick

----------


## mickthefish

heres a pic of one of the fry at nearly 3 wks old it's nearly 1cm long now,
i'm waiting to see how long it takes to get it's adult colouration and that will be the last pic i post on this thread, the fry are now feeding on crushed flake food bbs and micro worms .
cheers mick

----------


## mickthefish

Here is the last pic of the fry at 3 months old, that is how long it takes the colouration to appear



Cheers
Mick

----------


## ranmasatome

Flash cause taht blue shimmer?

----------


## mickthefish

no ranma' you can see it when it turns in the water thier in my wifes tank she likes them.
mick

----------

